# W.D.Smith (times two more)



## Potlidboy (Aug 24, 2012)

At first I was going to add these few pictures to the post... "East Coast Pickle"...It only seemed appropriate when Tim posted a picture of his W.D.Smith......I got to thinking just how beautiful his Smith pickle is and well.....I thought that any additional Smith pickles should have a post of their own.....So I ask ya...Bottlekid76....would you be so kind as to re-post your picture of the Smith pickle here so we can line them all up & have a "beautiful pickle celebration"....I declare 8/24/2012 to be Pickle Celebration day.  Who knows it might spill over into a week....We could have the last week in August to celebrate great pickles.....We could make little sandwichs & drink carbonated beverages.....Ok. maybe I'm going a little bit bizzare....a little bit weird....If you've got a killer pickle....please post it here. I'll start it off with these two W.D.Smith pickles.....Both have graphite pontils and a lovely blue green ( actually a lovely bluuuuue green).. The tallest is 8 1/2" tall...the other is 7 1/4" tall.....The taller one is embossed W.D.Smith N. Y....the second just W.D.S. N. Y.


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 24, 2012)

Picture two


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 24, 2012)

Picture three....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome Mike, love it!

 ~Tim

 The one I have was dug in Charleston, SC back in the 90's


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.........extremely gracious & beautiful.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2012)

Some nice pickles you got yourself in there.

 PD


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 25, 2012)

Sooooo, about this pickle fest??????

 I'll do my part with some more stuff : 11 3/4 inch tall, graphite pontil _J McCOLLICK & Co  NEW YORK_.....a nice aqua-teal....dead mint....I thought that I'd do pickles at one time and purchased this one from the buyer...who just got it from American Glass Auction...He had buyer's remorse....I purchased it from him & love it to death....


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 25, 2012)

Picture two....The W D Smith & the J McCollick.....side by side...nice bookends.[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 25, 2012)

A simply awesome set to have together!

 ~Tim


----------



## sandchip (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful bottles, everybody.  One day I'm gonna get me a decent pickle like that.


----------



## blade (Aug 26, 2012)

Luv those pickles !
 Chris


----------

